# ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN..($500 reward for info leading to Arrest BSBSBSBSBS)



## kryatov123 (Mar 27, 2010)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2168687

$500 reward for info leading to Arrest.
ok his car was stolen like in 2005 and I was the one ho found the parts.
one of Andrew's boys came to Sac to my house i went with him to the place the parts where at and i showd him the place, the person ho stole the car was there too and I showd him too. oh and one more thing i had a strut bar from that s2 thet i gave to Andrew's boy, (don't ask how i got it) few months ago i drove by that place and there was a set of black front seats still siting there.

$500 reward was BS that was my point.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ANDREW'S S2 STOLEN..($500 reward for info leading to Arrest BSBSBSBSBS) (kryatov123)*

It was 5 years ago, who cares.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Can barely even make out what he's trying to say


----------

